# OKCpedia > OKC in 1969 > 1969 Ads >  1969 Ads:  Democrats to Figurette

## Pete



----------


## Achilleslastand

Nice!
Some of these bring back some memories but a few must have been before my time.
I cant recall the Fat Chinaman for the life of me...........

----------


## RadicalModerate

Pete . . . That was a true work of art.  Thank you.
(so . . . d'ya 'spose that The Downtowner sued the (C)rowntowner for one thing or another? =)
(i spent many a happy childhood hour waiting in my grandad the automotive mechanicman's truck in the parking lot of Swick Generator. But it was cool because Swick is such a cool name for a generator sales and rebuilding shop. of course, i am referring to the Swick of maybe 1962 or so but good things transcend the boundaries of time.)
(F.A. Highley Co. had the best lettering of all. Is that art deco or moderne or graphicsfusion?  whatever. it is a blast from the past)

----------

